# P.E.T.A - The Truth (upsetting pictures)



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I was reading about P.E.T.A today. The whole organisation makes me sick. Such hypocrits! Some of the following statements from various websites;

"An official report filed by PETA itself shows that the animal rights group put to death nearly every dog, cat, and other pet it took in for adoption in 2006. During that year, the well-known animal rights group managed to find adoptive homes for just 12 animals. Not counting pets brought to PETA for spaying or neutering, the organization killed 2,981 of the 3,061 companion animals it took in. The average euthanasia rate for humane societies in Virginia was 34.7 percent in 2006. PETA's "kill rate" was 97.4 percent."

"In 2003 we learned for the first time that Ingrid Newkirk (she's like the head person, board member, whatever you wanna call it lol) - tireless defender of animals - has another face. During the 1970's her chosen profession was "dog catcher" and killer. Newkirk unabashedly describes her zeal for killing in her own words: "I'd go to work early, before anyone got there, and I would just kill the animals myself...I must have killed a thousand of them, sometimes dozens every day." She was so good at it she rose through the ranks to become director of District of Columbia's high-kill pound where she reigned for some years. There, under her rule, untold thousands more died."

"Killing seems to be a continuing theme at PETA. Apparently death is Newkirk's "all-sizes-fit-one" solution for stray cats as well. PETA publishes instructs encouraging the public to end their misery by trapping them and disposing of them at the neighborhood pound where they are almost certain to die. The manual reads, "Please do not allow the prospect of euthanasia to deter you from trapping cats." Newkirk ignores the long-standing practice of TNR or TNRM- Trapping, Neutering, Releasing and Monitoring. This allows cats to live unfettered outdoors for years with the help of human caregivers who provide food and medical treatment including spay and neuter. "

"Newkirk's Employees Caught in the Act - a Story about Deception and DeaTH 
THE STAKE-OUT after entering the van. The dead animals found on June 15 came from at least three sources - where each were led to believe PETA was saving the day by helping to find homes for the adoptable.

Bertie County Manager Zee Lamb said he believed the animals were being taken for evaluation and "the ones that were adoptable would be adopted," and euthanasia would be only a last resort. Sue Gay, health director for Northampton County, said she assumed the same.

Others animals came from Northhampton County pound where Veterinarian James Brown worked. He said he turned over many animals to PETA. When they started taking them, they said they would try to find homes for them, he told the Virginian-Pilot. Nobody ever checked on them.

More dead came from Ahoskie Animal Hospital according to vet Patrick Proctor. They came to the office last Wednesday and picked up the cat and two kittens," he told Roanoke-Chowen reporters immediately after the arrests. "They were just kittens we were trying to find homes for. PETA said they would do that...So imagine my surprise when I learned they allegedly dumped dead animals in a trash bin later that same day." He said the animals were in good health and were very adoptable, especially the kittens. Proctor was asked to examine one of the dead animals taken from the PETA crime scene. The animal that I found was a very healthy six-month puppy that had been killed that day, he told TV station WNCT Channel 9. "It was a six month old lab mix and appeared to be in very, very good shape...and he had received some type of injection in his front right leg," he said. PETA will never pick up another animal from my practice.

Since 2001, PETA has taken animals from shelters in Bertie, Hertford and Northampton counties and the town of Windsor. No one knows how many of those were killed by PETA or dumped in trash cans.

The Ahoskie dumping on June 15, 2005 was not an isolated incident. Harrell said over a period of 18 months, dead animals were found on a regular basis in Ahoskie dumpsters, apparently dumped in the wee hours on Wednesdays. In every instance, the bodies were inside industrial-strength black bags. Harrell told a Norfolk television station, "They just slung the doors [open] and started throwing dogs ... beautiful cats. I saw a [dead] beagle last week that was pregnant ... last week it was 23 or 24 dogs ... it's happened to us nine times ... they drove straight from there, straight here, and disposed of the dogs in 30 seconds."

GUARDIANS WHO GAVE PETA THEIR PETS THOUGHT THEY WOULD GET ADOPTED
A former PETA employee told a reporter: "a teary-eyed man showed up at PETA headquarters one day with his beloved pet rabbit. The man had grown old and sick and was no longer able to care properly for his friend. He supplied a cage, bed, toys, and even vet records for this pet. He was assured by PETA workers that they would take "good care" of his rabbit and find him a home. The man left distraught but no doubt believing that his friend would be able to live out the rest of his life in a loving, compassionate home...PETA workers carried him to the 'death house' immediately and ended his life!" The employee said there are many similar examples.

In 1991, PETA killed 18 rabbits and 14 roosters it had previously "rescued" from a research facility. "We just don't have the money" to care for them, then PETA-Chairman Alex Pacheco told the Washington Times. "The PETA animal shelter had run out of room."

PETA CALLS FOR THE EXTERMINATION OF ALL PIT BULLS
In June 2005 Newkirk published her position on Pit Bulls. Her title: "An Animal Deadly as a Weapon"
"Most people have no idea that at many animal shelters across the country, any pit bull that comes through the front door doesn't go out the back door alive. From California to New York, many shelters have enacted policies requiring the automatic destruction of the huge and ever-growing number of "pits" they encounter. This news shocks and outrages the compassionate dog-lover.

"Here's another shocker: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, the very organization that is trying to get you to denounce the killing of chickens for the table, foxes for fur or frogs for dissection, supports the shelters' pit-bull policy, albeit with reluctance. We further encourage a ban on breeding pit bulls.

"Those who argue against a breeding ban and the shelter euthanasia policy for pit bulls are naive.

Not only does Newkirk support the wholesale extinction of Pit Bulls, she goes to extraordinary measures to seal their deaths. For example, in 2001 PETA wrote a letter asking an Alabama judge to exterminate 32 pit bulls confiscated after their owners were arrested for dog fighting. In the end, the court ordered 28 dogs destroyed but held that 4 Pit Bull puppies could be adopted because they were 'not lacking any useful purpose' or 'vicious' as PETA claimed.
PETA also supports BSL or breed specific legislation. BSL permits an entire breed to be designated as 'dangerous' such as in Denver, Colorado where Pit Bulls and their look-alikes are killed if not removed from the State.

PETA Statements

"We do not advocate 'right to life" for animals" - Ingrid Newkirk wrote on a postcard to Nathan Winograd, no-kill shelter consultant and TNR advocate.

"PETA believes euthanasia is the kindest gift to a dog or cat unwanted and unloved. - Ingrid Newkirk at a press conference following the arrest of two employees.

"It is a totally rotten business, but sometimes the only kind option for some animals is to put them to sleep forever," Newkirk said in a 2000 interview with Matthew Barakat.

"[M]ost of the animals we receive are broken beings for whom euthanasia is, without a doubt, the most humane option." According to Vet Patrick Proctor, he gave PETA adoptable kittens and a dog that were killed within one hour."

...I'm so sorry for such a long thread, but it just made me so angry! :mad2:They're suposed to HELP animals, not be the cause of their deaths!  and I'm also truely sorry if the pics upset anyone, just makes it all the more real... those pictures are the dogs (and cats) that they found dumped by P.E.T.A in other companys dustbins!


----------

